# 2004 Merckx Team SC with Campy on Ebay



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

Please see auction for complete details:
http://cm.ebay.com/cm/ck/1065-29296-2357-0?uid=161026928&site=0&ver=LCA080805&item=7235740217&lk=URL

Yes, I also paid for an ad in the Classifieds


----------

